# How can I find other preppers?



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

Sorry if this question has been asked before in the forums, but I'm really wanting to meet other preppers in my area and not sure where to begin. Any recommendations from the community on how they ended up building relationships with others to help them get going with prepping and networking with others? I realize I have deficiencies and need others to fill in the spots where I'm weak (i.e. I have no medical training). I'm trying to round myself out by constantly learning new things, but if SHTF, I really need to be able to connect with others.

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go. Sounds like a good plan. I had kin folks out there at one time but they wised up and moved back to Texas. Hopefully you can hook up with somebody. Kindly keeps us posted about that. Thanks. Post SHTF the world is going to need repopulating. Smart thinking on that.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Great question!! Hard sometimes to let out that you're a prepper. Around here they have rendezvous days that exhibit skills of the past. My next door neighbor last year asked if he could strip some bark off my birch tree, I said, Hell yea!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Attending events with prepper applications wound be a great plan. Many preppers are quiet about what they are doing to avoid unprepared individuals or mobs demanding your supplies. Publicly advertising to the unprepared is a good way for them to figure on taking your stuff if shtf. No need to prepare for themselves.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would like meet other preppers to . There are a few here on this site I would love to meet in person . It would be great to be able to have a " prepper meet " some time and get a bunch of us together , I think it would be a blast .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I too would like to get a group together in the area, if nothing else just to even have discussions on getting to know each other, development of a communication network, gathering places, it's tricky business to get to know strangers, moles or not, for that is the question.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I will put a meeting together. cost for entry will be a 4 cans of spam or a bag of flour.

It will be held December 12th and 13th from 9 am to 5 PM, it will have give aways, games, raffles, and several informative lectures. Due to opsec I can not tell anybody where it will be held


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

go to a gun show..... you will meet plenty.. advertise 223 ammo for trade/barter only on local media avenues.. they will find you..lol


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

You can go to the regional state by state section on this forum and put an ad looking for others: Regional Discussion

You can also go to other forums like Regional Discussion Area - Forum

and

Login preppergroups/forum

They have regional state by state sections also.

Prepper Groups is a networking site only. It has all of the states and many countries listed that you can put post an ad on.

Not only prepping groups but there are postings for get together and training. Just be smart about your personal information. If you cant find a group then check out the Red Cross for medical training and if you want to learn tactical and/or medical training then check out your states militia groups. Most of the militia members are prior military and have a lot of experience.

To some of the nay sayers about the militia, do you have to balls to stand up for the constitution? They get a bad rap because of the media just like the prepping community. If you don't want to be a member most groups will be cool with it just be up font and let them know what kind of training that your interested in. They can then let you know what is scheduled.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut. You don't want to advertise and compromise yourself. If your watching carefully you can tell who's who.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Southern CA - good luck - the lowest percentage of preppers per population around .... on Preppers Group there's 1/3 the postings compared to the population equal of Texas ...

not mentioned is the A.N.T.s ... American Preppers Network .... loosely organized prepper groups around the country that are somewhat linked into a network ... at a glance there's a half dozen prepper groups organized in So Cal .... APN Map - American Preppers Network : American Preppers Network

from your moniker I'm guessing you're ex-military - plenty of the more militia oriented preppers that won't be listed anywhere or organizing on the brite side - might find a group in that category that fits you


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There are a few folks on here I would like to meet in person and have a beer with. besides that I am not looking to meet any non family preppers


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Down here in Tucson, AZ area, I found a group on line. Met once a month but either they have be taken over or haven't been meeting while I was laid up. I found another group with similar name but the travel distance is pretty far so...
Try do an Internet search in your area under "meet ups, meetings" stuff like that. If you find one, park a block away and walk in, no names, just a handle, don't give out real name, address, phone, or email for OPSEC. Once you get to know them, maybe. I found onleyone person/family I would trust by me.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Reach out to your local 3% or Militia groups. Seriously, Not saying you have to Join or get involved just a good way to start networking. With that be careful and don't jump in feet first. dip your toes in and meet people face to face and spend time with them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I would like meet other preppers to . There are a few here on this site I would love to meet in person . It would be great to be able to have a " prepper meet " some time and get a bunch of us together , I think it would be a blast .


We actually did this a few years ago. Only had a few show up but we had a blast. :tango_face_grin:

I have actually been considering seeing if there was any interest in a Texas meet up.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

First understand that there are different degrees of people who like to be prepared (preppers). Lower level preppers want to or already keep a few weeks worth of food, water ect around and I meet or talk to one every 6-8 weeks or so, usually due to my work. Once or twice a year I meet a serious prepper like many here on this site. Today I was out at a guys house helping a friend move a piano. The owner mentioned today's pipeline explosion in AL and with a bit more talk the fact that he had 200 gallons of fuel in a tank behind his garage came out. I knew I was talking to a serious prepper. A bit more conversation and we were discussing politics, ammunition, and water storage over a meal. No great details about the amount of stored food ect. but as I often do I mentioned this site. 

The best way to occasionally stumble across a prepper is to keep your ears open and be receptive without giving too much away. Don't rush or push, just give a small bit of information and see how they respond.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would like to meet the people on here " members I know " that live in the states next to mine and in NC . Hell I would even like to chat on skype , phone , email . so if any of you all want to chat PM me .


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

the first rule of prep club is don't talk about prep club.. the second rule of prep club is don't talk about prep club.. the third rule of prep club (CA chapter) is move someplace prep club friendly...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I gave some though of trying to meet local preppers but decided against it. There is a somewhat local group that seems to be well organized. However, upon further thought, do I really want others to know who I am & where I live? Could that possibly make me a target if the S ever hit the fan? I'm just not a trusting soul & could see some small faction in such groups using the info gathered at such meets as future targets of opportunity.

So to me it is not worth the risk to let others know who I am, where I live or what I have. That goes against my basic survival premise of staying stealthy. Heck, I am not even telling my neighbors that I am storing food for them as well. One can learn much on sites such as this & still stay private.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

******* said:


> I gave some though of trying to meet local preppers but decided against it. There is a somewhat local group that seems to be well organized. However, upon further thought, do I really want others to know who I am & where I live? Could that possibly make me a target if the S ever hit the fan? I'm just not a trusting soul & could see some small faction in such groups using the info gathered at such meets as future targets of opportunity.
> 
> So to me it is not worth the risk to let others know who I am, where I live or what I have. That goes against my basic survival premise of staying stealthy. Heck, I am not even telling my neighbors that I am storing food for them as well. One can learn much on sites such as this & still stay private.


 I agree to a point , I just think knowing other's around me would be nice , I don't care what , how much , where they keep preps, or where there address is . I am looking for friends to be able to come pair notes with .


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't care what , how much , where they keep preps, or where there address is .


But the problem is, what if they care about what you have & where you keep it? Is it unreasonable to assume folks could use info gathered at such meets to enhance their own survival when the food is gone?



Targetshooter said:


> I am looking for friends to be able to come pair notes with .


IMO, you do it here. Much safer that way.


----------



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

John Galt said:


> First understand that there are different degrees of people who like to be prepared (preppers). Lower level preppers want to or already keep a few weeks worth of food, water ect around and I meet or talk to one every 6-8 weeks or so, usually due to my work. Once or twice a year I meet a serious prepper like many here on this site. Today I was out at a guys house helping a friend move a piano. The owner mentioned today's pipeline explosion in AL and with a bit more talk the fact that he had 200 gallons of fuel in a tank behind his garage came out. I knew I was talking to a serious prepper. A bit more conversation and we were discussing politics, ammunition, and water storage over a meal. No great details about the amount of stored food ect. but as I often do I mentioned this site.
> 
> The best way to occasionally stumble across a prepper is to keep your ears open and be receptive without giving too much away. Don't rush or push, just give a small bit of information and see how they respond.


That's solid advice. Yeh, I've met both ends of the spectrum when it comes to preppers. I think I'm somewhere in the middle. I have found that watching and listening helps a lot. When I meet someone I think is a prepper, I just mention small things to get a feel for what their take is on prepping. You often can find out a lot quickly. I don't come right out and blurt out I'm a prepper, but I talk casually about either camping or hunting and wait for a response. Based on their response, you can get a lot of good insight.

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## unno2002 (Nov 20, 2013)

Once we settled in to our retirement home, we started attending a lot of local functions. Direct “prepper” related, but also things like classes on gardening, aquaponics, mushroom growing, herbal or alternative medicine, rainwater harvesting, solar etc. Things that a well established prepper homestead would need.


----------



## unno2002 (Nov 20, 2013)

Once we settled in to our retirement home, we started attending a lot of local functions. Direct “prepper” related, but also things like classes on gardening, aquaponics, mushroom growing, herbal or alternative medicine, rainwater harvesting, solar etc. Things that a well established prepper homestead would need.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So unno2002, why don't you just hand out the addresses for all the people who go to your meetings, rather than make people work for it. PM me!


----------

